# My first oil painting



## JuneJosh (Nov 10, 2011)

This is my first time using oil paints... man was the experience awesome. =)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would call that a success! Love the clouds. Nice job!


----------



## John smith0341 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm really nice job if you will present in large then more thankful to you.


----------



## santookri (Oct 18, 2012)

Good start and all the best for future! I am sharing my first oil painting which I experimented on mixing of oils/shades to get some understanding on oil paints. Its about 4 years ago and now I do oil paintings often. If interested please visit my Facebook page and like it if you feels like interested!

http://www.facebook.com/KomarajuSanthosh

Cheers!


----------



## Jluque12 (Oct 19, 2012)

Great job! I love oils. There is a magic when painting with them


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Have to love the smell of turpentine and linseed oil in the morning...Great job on being your first oils. Very graphical work...


----------



## Bambooblue (Nov 4, 2012)

very nice, i always get envious of painters


----------

